# Yes found one BiG BoRe Blowgun 5ft. super heavy duty



## edwinraoul

Yes i never think i would find this Cold Steel pro blowgun ever in the netherlands.

I new this version of the cold steel big bore blowgun was stoped producing. And YES I found one in store in The Netherlands the 5 ft big bore super heavy duty blowgun with the 3 mm thick wall.

I allreaddy had one 5ft two piece one and i was thinking of buying the Tim Wells signature one but then is saw this one, i so happy with this one. Now i can go hunting in the netherlands

What do you people think off the Super heavy duty big bore cold steel 5 ft blowgun.


----------



## BeJimmiedah

I asked the same thing on the hunting forum and got a resounding "waste of cash" response. So I never bought one.

You can get the same accuracy by lining up the scope and looking down the bore at the same point. Then start at the range at 50m


----------



## edwinraoul

BeJimmiedah said:


> I asked the same thing on the hunting forum and got a resounding "waste of cash" response. So I never bought one. You can get the same accuracy by lining up the scope and looking down the bore at the same point. Then start at the range at 50m


Ok maybe a waste of money for some people, but for me i use it as a walking stick because you cannot hunt in the netherlands so when i use it as a walking stick they don't see it as hunting and almost nobody hunts in the netherlands with a blowgun .

i have the two piece 5 ft also but that one you can't use as a walkingstick it is to fragile.

and do you mean start at the range at 50 meters or 5 feet ??


----------



## Blowhard79

I have a Tim Wells model and have a heavy duty coming in the mail today. They're going up in value and are hard to find. I think they're great and can't wait to try the pro model.


----------



## Savage Survivor

if yo have access to 1/2 inch electrical conduit it has a id.of .62 and is very close to a cold steel .62 and very rugged. just add a mouth piece and make some darts. depending on prices it may set you back around 5 dollars or so compared to 80ish. if not 1/2 inch pvc will also work but the longer it is you will need to stabilize it.


----------



## neondog

The 1/2" conduit is a bargain if you can find it without a rough seam inside. The one problem with it is that it will rust if it isn't kept dry. You might try waxing the bore. I did this with a fifty cal by rubbing parafin on a peice of paper and then wadding it into a football shape and working it back and forth in the bore with a rod. It takes a while to get a polished finish but it can be done.


----------

